# Franz Schubert Ave Maria, Johannees Brahms Lullaby-- I need help guys!!



## dabblinka (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey there all, 
I'm planning to get 3violin players to play franz Schubert's Ave Maria, Johannes Brahms Lullaby, and Waltz on new year's eve , when i play these on youtube its an orchestra playing so obviously it sounds amazing but what i'm concerned is that when only 3 violin players play these pieces it may not be as good as the orchestra so i would like you guys to recommend me should i play some sort of piano or whatsoever music on the back where it goes hand in hand with the specific piece and make it sound much more like an orchestra?
If so where will i find these background music whther its piano , cello or whatsoever???

Your help is highly appreciated guys,it is time sentitive the event is coming close!!!
Thanks in advance


----------

